# Pup sleeping with head in water bowl



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Does anyone have a pup that does this? I found her the first few times in the morning with her ear dipped in the bowl and soaking wet. A few weeks later she started putting her entire head sideways in the bowl. There hasn't been a lot or any water in the bowl when she does this...i just think its so weird. I laugh every time i see it. I will have to try to take a picture of her doing this.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

We haven't had that happen but Bentleys ears are so long they go in the water when he's getting a drink, always wet ears :doh:
I hope you're able to get a pic, sounds very cute!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy used to do that all the time! 
occasionally she will lay down by her bowl and rest her head on the rim of it but she used to lay with her ear in her water everyday! 

hopefully the picture works lol


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just saw this on dog shaming..maybe we should consider it?? LOL


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh my...lol thats great


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

JayBen said:


> Does anyone have a pup that does this? I found her the first few times in the morning with her ear dipped in the bowl and soaking wet. A few weeks later she started putting her entire head sideways in the bowl. There hasn't been a lot or any water in the bowl when she does this...i just think its so weird. I laugh every time i see it. I will have to try to take a picture of her doing this.


Maybe not his head, but when Wally was first brought home, he couldn't help but fall asleep next to (or in) his water bowl. I've got quite a few shots like this:


----------



## doggiedad (Aug 27, 2011)

your pups actions sounds cute. i use to take my pups water bowl away
around 7:00 PM.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

:worthlessOh man!


----------



## Umqueen33 (Jul 24, 2012)

Charley fell asleep in his water bowl all of the time when he was younger. It was so cute to see!


----------



## ajmilton1978 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Puppy sleeps in water bowl*

Hi does anyone else's Golden Retriever sleep next to/or with part of their body in their water bowl?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

No, but this is adorable


----------



## Franco80 (Oct 22, 2014)

One of Dukes brother or sisters. I have another photo of him or her with their head fast asleep, right in the food bowl(but it's still on the camera).


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

When it was warm last year Henry (nearly 5 months then) used to paw all the water out and lie in the puddle *:*


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

look at those paws. At 15 months he is now a lean 80 pounds!!!!


----------

